# Happy Birthday to Alice & Mia!!!



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ALICE & MIA! HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!

p.s.: What incontrovertible proof that you are meant to be together!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you believe that she and Mia are born on the 4th of July!!! Happy Birthday to the both of you!!!! Have a wonderful time today.....celebrating the 4th and your birthday!!! Very special Day!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

<div align='center'> :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 
:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!


have a wonderful day!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

<div align='center'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY
TO
ALICE & MIA
and many more!!
:chili: :chili: :chili:
artytime:
arty: arty: arty:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday arty: arty: arty: arty: have an awesome day!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

To my July center fold :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: and her mommy HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!

[attachment=54687:1177602ho2l0jz3kd.gif]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YOU TWO!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Have a great 4th!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww..Thank you Sophia! ((HUGS))

Thank you ladies!!! You are all so sweet!! Thanks for all the birthday wishes...I cant believe my Mia turns 2 today!! Where did time go?!? Seems like only yesterday that she was a puppy..I still remeber the day I picked her up and how she fell asleep in my arms during the car ride home! My little sweetheart..hehe... :wub2: She truly is a blessing!!

Thank you all for letting Mia and I into the SM Family, and letting me share many of Mia's moments on here! lol!! :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

*DOUBLE HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MIA AND ALICE!!!!*. I didn't know you were Yankee Doodle Dandy twins!! Have a
great artytime: day!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:cheer: *Happy Birthday to two soulmates, Alice and Mia!!!* :cheer: Now let's PAR-TAY!!! arty:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Alice and Mia. I can't believe that little pipsqueak, Mia, is 2 years old! Have a wonderful day.
[attachment=54695:May_you_...l___more.jpeg] 
Happy Birthday Alice 
[attachment=54697:birthdaydog.gif]
Happy Birthday Mia


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Alice!!!




[attachment=54698:happybirthday_1.gif]


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday you two! And thank you, Princess Mia, for brightening every July day for me. You are my favorite calendar girl!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=54703:z_happy_birthday.jpg]
*Best wishes to Alice & Mia!!*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy birthdays, Alica and Mia! It's only special people (and babies) who are born on holidays! And you are both very special. Love looking at Princess Mia every day this month!
[attachment=54706:carousel_birthday.jpg]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

[attachment=54713:OnOurWay.jpg]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday to two beautiful 4th of July ladies.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope you had a great day !
:dothewave: Happy Birthday ! :dothewave:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:cheer: *Happy Birthday Alice and Mia!!!* :cheer: 


I can't believe lil Miss Mia is two already!!!! :wub: :wub: I hope we will get some cute b-day pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

<span style="font-family:Book Antiqua">Wishing you a wonderful year full of peace, happiness and joy!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I know you got my cards and text message BUT it wouldn't be right if I didn't leave you and my God daughter a SM birthday shout out LOL!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHICAS!!!!!!! :drinkup:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Happy Belated Bday Alice and Mia!!! :chili: :chili: :drinkup:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday :chili:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*  


I hope you have a fantastic day!!! Enjoy!


----------

